# Mail : message non lus !



## iluro_64 (20 Novembre 2010)

Après avoir fait du ménage (suppression et/ou reconstruction) dans les différentes boîtes aux lettres créées dans Mail et contrôlées par des règles, je me retrouve avec une indication de 8 *messages non lus*, affichée en association avec l'icône de Mail dans le Dock !

Soupçonnant une "révélation" opérée par les reconstructions successives, j'ai vérifié chaque BAL, et aucun message n'est marqué comme non lu.

Je suppose qu'un fichier de Mail, un plist par exemple est corrompu. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée sur la question ? Merci par avance.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Novembre 2010)

Dans les préférences mail à l'onglet "générales"as tu coché "boite de réception uniquement" pour le nombre de messages non lus dans le dock ?


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Novembre 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Dans les préférences mail à l'onglet "générales"as tu coché "boite de réception uniquement" pour le nombre de messages non lus dans le dock ?



Bien vu, c'était ça !
Ce qui m'étonne c'est que ça aurait être ainsi. Mais, comme j'ai rapatrié une sauvegarde TM, je me demande si ça ne viendra pas de là.

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Novembre 2010)

Ceci étant réglé, ces messages non lus ne viendraient ils pas d'une boite Gmail ré-orientée dans tes BAL mais toujours incrémentée ?


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Novembre 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ceci étant réglé, ces messages non lus ne viendraient ils pas d'une boite Gmail ré-orientée dans tes BAL mais toujours incrémentée ?



Non, je n'ai pas ce genre de "gadget".
J'ai eu, effectivement, un renvoi hotmail à une époque. Comme j'avais utilisé un compte bien précis, j'ai pu me rendre compte que l'adresse email correspondante avait été "volée". Du coup, j'ai quitté hotmail et associés, détruit compte et adresse et email, et je n'ai plus été ennuyé par les spams.

En ce qui concerne l'hypothèse de la provenance, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse de cela au sens propre du terme "non lus". En effet, comme j'ai passé le temps qu'il fallait pour trouver les messages non lus, et que je n'en ai pas trouvé un seul, sauf à dire que la signalisation ne fonctionne pas dans le cas de figure qui m'occupe, je pencherai pour une corruption de fichier du type plist. Mais ce penchant est plus intuitif que fondé. Il faut dire que les fichiers plist en question ne sont pas toujours faciles à déchiffrer, et que j'ai hésité à en jeter à la poubelle.


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Novembre 2010)

Comme je suis têtu en matière d'informatique, j'ai poursuivi mes recherches, et j'ai trouvé.

Le problème se situait au niveau de "vieux" messages avec des fournisseurs, datant d'une époque où je n'avais pas encore MaxOS X. J'avais donc importé ces messages en provenance d'une sauvegarde effectuée à l'époque par le logiciel de courrier Eudora que j'utilisais alors. Je pense que ces messages ont été considérés comme non lus en raison du mécanisme suivant :

J'utilise des règles de filtrage des messages entrants en utilisant la propriété que l'adresse e-mail doit être inscrite dans le carnet d'adresse. Si ce n'est pas le cas, le message est déclaré indésirable et peut ne pas être lu avant de passer à la poubelle.

Tous ces anciens messages, contenus dans des BAL particulières, avaient la particularité d'être adressés à une adresse e-mail que je n'utilise plus depuis cette même époque. Lorsque j'ai effectué une restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde TM, un dialogue s'est installé à l'ouverture de Mail après restauration, et Mail "importe" en appliquant les mécanismes de filtrage. C'est au cours de cette opération que les messages en questions, sont apparus comme indésirables. Comme ils n'avaient pas été "lus", parce que je n'avais pas jugé utile de vérifier ces "archives", ils étaient signalés comme non lus dans l'icône du dock, puisque je coche habituellement "toutes les BAL" et non pas "Boîte de réception seulement". Raison à cela : tous les messages entrants non déclarés indésirables aboutissent, par filtrage, à des BAL spécialisées.


----------

